# Perte documents Numbers, Pages et Keynote sur iCloud



## BooBoo (4 Février 2021)

Je viens de voir que depuis le 01/02, j’ai des documents qui ont disparu de iCloud (et donc sur mes Mac et iPhone).
Pour l’instant, je n’ai détecté que pour les app d’Apple mais je n’ai pas trop regardé ailleurs. 
Heureusement je les ai retrouvé dans mes sauvegardes TimeMachine, mais ça fait un peu peur !!
Il me semble que ces app ont été mise à jour récemment, ou est ce le passage à la dernière version de macOS.

Personne d’autre n’a eu ce problème ?


----------

